# Our 1st coop



## Ckriztall (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm in love with our coop and very impatiently awaiting our 1st egg!!!


----------



## Ckriztall (Oct 12, 2013)

Dunno why its turned...


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

That is so cute!!!


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Cute

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice coop, great colour


----------

